

Denotational Semantics: A Methodology for Language Development [pdf] - brudgers
https://www.scss.tcd.ie/Andrew.Butterfield/Teaching/CS4003/DenSem-full-book.pdf

======
timtadh
I also highly recommend "Semantics with Applications" by Nielson and Nielson.
I read it this January and it is an excellent book. It is very approachable
for someone with only the lightest background in formal methods. If you are
looking for a good introduction to the field I would start there. I am
definitely going to look into the OPs book it looks awesome.

download <http://www.daimi.au.dk/~bra8130/Wiley_book/wiley.html>

print [http://www.amazon.com/Semantics-Applications-Appetizer-
Under...](http://www.amazon.com/Semantics-Applications-Appetizer-
Undergraduate-Computer/dp/1846286913)

EDIT:

after reading the author page it looks like the OPs book has not been updated
so keep in mind that it is the state of the field as of the 80s. The work by
Nielson and Nielson is fairly recent. I would also suggest "Principles of
Program Analysis" for a follow up book.

[http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Program-Analysis-
Flemming-N...](http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Program-Analysis-Flemming-
Nielson/dp/3540654100)

~~~
brudgers
I stumbled across the book yesterday in this post on Lambda the Ultimate's
"Getting Started Page."

<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/492#comment-3799>

Van Straaten suggests the first few chapters.

------
brudgers
Author's [David Schmidt's] landing page for this book is here:
<http://people.cis.ksu.edu/~schmidt/text/densem.html>

